# Nissan Skyline R32 GTR Detail



## HJA-OZZ (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi guys, just joined the forum and thought I'd show you this lovely 1992 Nissan Skyline R32 GTR I have just detailed.

Forgot to take any pictures prior to washing and claying

*Washed, clayed (SFX Ultra Fine Detailing Clay) and taped up.*



























*Paintwork in quite good condition, just your usual swirl marks *


















*After some Meguiar's #83 (where needed) followed by #80 finished of with NXT Tech Wax 2.0 on the G220 I was really pleased with the results*





































*Some more pictures in the daylight*























































*Also gave the engine bay a quick clean*



















Thanks for looking:thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Great work there, really love that colour :thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Love the colour and holy shi* how many skylines:thumb:


----------



## HJA-OZZ (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks mate, I love the colour too it has a flip paint blue/purple looks stunning in the sunshine but the camera doesn’t pick it up


----------



## RenesisEvo (Nov 25, 2006)

Stunning job, really brought out the best of that beast :thumb:


----------



## CopperBottom (Nov 17, 2007)

Top Job!


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice. I love the R32!

Is it Bayside blue?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Lovely looking car M8 its a credit to you.

But most important is.
:wave: Hello and Welcome along. :thumb:


----------



## P2P (Feb 5, 2008)

Stew said:


> Nice. I love the R32!
> 
> Is it Bayside blue?


Looks very much like it to me. Sweet R32 

Excellent work aswell buddy :thumb: 
I recognise a couple of those skylines in that garage


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

As you say over hear CRACKING WORK:argie:


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Very nice car and work :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

top detail looks a powerfull piece of kit:argie::argie::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, 

Lovely finish achieved there.:thumb:


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Good work Ozz, Looks stunning!

Think we'll be up at the unit soon doing Robs car .


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

OMG i did a sex weee 

stunning matey :thumb: top secret ftw !! smokey nogata clever bloke 

liking the white r33 too .....nice :thumb::thumb:


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

shizzle ma nizzle. Great detail on a sweet piece of kit. All the kids used to rock these in Brunei back in the day!


----------



## wilksy (Jul 2, 2007)

nice work there :thumb: 
love the r32 especially in that colour!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 2, 2008)

Cracking job well done! :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work, on a nice car!:thumb:


----------



## justin30513 (Dec 12, 2006)

Awesome work!
Wait till the new #105 and #205 come out. You'll be thanking Megs!


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Fantastic job mate!


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

looks awesome alot of swriling ,love the high powered jap stuff i have owned a supra the last seven years a skyline is next on the list


----------



## HJA-OZZ (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments guys :thumb:

I was supposed to start a midnight purple R33GTR today but the G220 decided to die after just one car 

Never mind a replacement should be on the way but to tell you the truth I have lost confidence in it and especially after reading about so many failures on this forum.


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Stunning results:thumb: lovely depth to the paint after polishing and waxing car


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Great job mate on a realy cool car RESPECT!!!!


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

Cracking work and cracking car. I've seen it out and about in Essex a couple of times. 

Would love to see the result of the midnight purple R33 GTR when you sort you G220 out. That's my fave skyline colour.


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

Thats an awesome car! :thumb:


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

Can't wait to see the r33 gtr in midnight purple as i tempted at doing a straight swap for one at the moment, gotta be faster than my old rx7

crackin' job on the r32 gtr m8 :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great job and a lovely finish.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks great, job well done. The R32's are very popular with Skyline enthusiasts here


----------



## t_zetec (Feb 8, 2007)

Lovely car & awesome finish.


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

One of my favourite cars of all time, since seeing them trounce everything in the thunder saloons at Oulton Park in the early 90's


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

wow, skyline city!!!!, great work, not feeling the stickers tho


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

Perfection Detailing said:


> Love the colour and holy shi* how many skylines:thumb:


just what i was thinking!! very glossy though, good job!


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

me likey very much, i would kill fo that motor!!!! do we have a drool smiley???

no so mr green will have to do followed by a depressed one


----------



## Markojay (Mar 2, 2010)

Awesome!!


----------



## andy_ad567 (Sep 26, 2010)

some difference you have made there looks awsome and nice car aswell good bit of work there.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

That's cool.


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Great job - looks lovely! :thumb:


----------



## swest0223 (Jun 20, 2010)

Unbelievable outcome on Meg's NXT.... Wow. :thumb:


----------

